# I own a LoTR sword does anyone else



## Underhill (May 28, 2003)

I have The Witch King made by United Cutlery.


----------



## Aragorn21 (May 28, 2003)

You mean like a real sword?? If so I've seen sting, my dad wouldn't buy it for me though .

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!


----------



## Talierin (May 28, 2003)

My sister has Glamdring... I wasn't impressed by the quality of it though, heh... not something I'd buy


----------



## Gandalf White (May 30, 2003)

Ahem Aragorn. I asked Dad to purchase it for _mwa_, thank you. 

I didn't get to hold it, so I don't know the quality, but all I'd do is hang it in my room anyway, and it looked perfectly like Sting, so it wouldn't matter.

Of course now that I have the money we won't be going there any more......


----------



## Sarah (May 30, 2003)

I have sting! Yippee me!


----------



## FrankSinatra (Jun 3, 2003)

Cutlery?

What a wonderful term for it.

'Aragon swept out his cutlery and held it up point outwards facing the oncoming orc'


----------



## morgoth145 (Jun 29, 2011)

i own an official united cutlery Anduril, flame of the west.
it's incredibly long and quite heavy, and of course of great quality.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 29, 2011)

This thread needs pictures :*up


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Jun 30, 2011)

Absolutely. Anduril, Flame of the West, and its scabbard. It's has the same dimensions but its edges aren't sharpened because otherwise it would be considered a weapon. It has a sharp point though, and its tough.


----------

